# 4410 noise



## a37b (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi
I was wondering if anybody has a 4410 that makes a loud noise occasionally in 4th gear in high range. It has the 12 speed with the power reverser. 245hrs. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My 4410 has the eHydro tranmission. Can you provide a little more detail at to the description of the noise, the approximate location you hear it coming from, and under what conditions you feel trigger the noise?


----------



## a37b (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for replying, it sounds like it is coming from the drive train somewhere, maybe the transmission, it is kind of a screeching sound, it only happens in 4th and c range otherwise it is a great tractor, it still has almost 2 years waranty left. I will probably contact my dealer if it gets any worse. Got any ideas?
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There is no way to be sure but 4th gear in C range puts a LOT of stress on the drive train. The weak links I would suspect are the ePower Reverser or the clutch. NOT a good thing. I would have the dealer look at the problem ASAP. It could be something else but I would not chance letting this go. Chances are it could cause more damage the longer it is allowed to continue. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------



## a37b (Oct 2, 2006)

Chief
Thanks for the info, its nice to have a quick reply, I will call the dealer. They have been very helpful with no questions asked about any warranty work.
Mike


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mike,

Have you gotten a solution and hopefully good outcome with this problem?


----------

